# help with making web page



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok I would like to make a web page for my goats but not sure how to do it or where to start would anybody like to give me some pointers on what to do

Thanks Mindy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I love freewebs http://www.webs.com that is what i use for my website. I pay for mine now but there is a free version too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

yep, freewebs is definately a good one. That's what we use, you can take a look at ours...we're kinda changing it around at the moment, but gives ya an idea. We have the free version. It works great and is really simple to sign up and use.


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

what does it run you a month and I want to use it to sell my goats on I might have one day LOL I am really not very computer savy. My dad said to use go daddy . com but not sure if I can afford it .

Mindy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

freewebs is free or you can pay a certain amount per year -- usualy around 50-100 a year. There are different plans.

But for at first I say stick with the free version and then if you get to teh point where you want loads of pages and files you can pay for it. But the free version gives you enough to work with.

I suggest you use photobucket to host your pictures (also free) and then that saves you on file space so you can have more pages and such.


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

I like the looks of both of your web sites but my thing is that I do not know computer lingo will it (freeweb) talk me through it or do i have to blunder through.



Ps how do you make the it think it is called a sige like with the pics and stuff


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yah with freewebs you jsut type like you do on anything else. No need to know HTML or anything. 

The signature pictures you will need to create yourself or have someone create something for you and then use something like photobucket to link the url to your signature.

You can change your signature under "user control Panel"


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I use Freewebs too, the free version.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I use freewebs also - but I bought the website name. It runs me 35.00 a year to own the website name and then it is free for freewebs, or you can purchase packages - but you don't have to.

You can take a look at my site (still playing with it daily) but it can give you some more ideas!!


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

Guys you are rocking with your web pages about how long did it take you to do them as I have the atten span of a flea :drool:


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Google pages is also very user friendly - very WYSIWYG. It is free, also. Our page is not the best example, as I have not updated it in many months, and they have several other options/versions to choose from. On the list of things to get to soon now that I think the last box is unpacked!
But I like many things about the other girls' pages, too, so not trying to promote one over the other, just giving you some different things to look at.

http://kokiri.kikos.googlepages.com/home


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's taken me a LONG time to get my website to where I want it. I have spent hours working on just a couple pages. The nice thing about Freewebs/ Webs is you can work on it right where you left off and work on it as much as you need. It's totally worth it when you get finished.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Seemings how I am ALWAYS messing with mine - it is always a work in progress.... but if you have all the pictures and everything ready to go - it would take just a couple hours.

I would suggest though, to get a photobucket account at http://www.photobucket.com and upload all of the pictures into that. Then it makes it easier to post not only on the website, but also on the websites!

If you need help, here in a couple weeks, I will slow down at work, and I can help put something together real quick for you. I have had a couple classmates that have had me start webpages for them and then they took them over....


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

thank you for the offer and yes I do have photobucket i use it for posting my chicken pics most of the time.

Mindy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

okey - well we just started a new semester here at the college that I work for, so give me a little bit, but if you see a site that you like or that peaks your interest, start writing them down or on a spreadsheet and taking notes on what you like about it - and then we can work on it. 

I just started my website Nov 07 (so a little over a year ago) not knowing anything on how to do it and was very confused - I just keep playing and learning new things


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I use freewebs too, well, "webs" now. I like it a lot. Looked into go daddy and it confused me terribly! So, webs is simple and they've changed things so that you can personalize your template more and make it "your own." You can peek at my site too. I pay $14.95 a year to remove all ads. It took me a really long time to get it to where I'm pretty happy, but it is ever-changing too!


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

nice page you got going on there and I really want to move out that way but hubby is not to cool with it.I want room to grow into.


----------

